# Is it bad to put bells on cats?



## gambite (Jun 12, 2008)

My family has four cats, and we have always used collars that have small bells on them so that we can hear when they are around. I am wondering, though, if this could cause the cats any distress. They seem to be alright, but at the same time they have always worn them so maybe they are used to it.


----------



## froggyman (Jun 12, 2008)

i dont think its bad though breakaway collars are best(especially for indoor cats) no risk of choking if they get caught on something


----------



## tigger_my_T. (Jun 12, 2008)

It actually helps my cats, Keetah (scardy cat) really appreciates the fact she can here whimsey. I dont know if your cats are like mine but it cant hurt.


----------



## OldHag (Jun 13, 2008)

We put a bell on our cat Bob to warn birds he was in the area. He likes to kill those cute lil song birds.  Since he got the bell he hasnt brought anymore home MUAHAHAHAHHAHAAAAA
He seems completely oblivious to the bell.. but hes kind of brain dead.


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 13, 2008)

My thought would be that if the cat is an outdoor cat then it is effective in alerting birds to the cat, but it would also give the cat away to predators in the area. We have a ton of coyotes around here, and I would think it would be like a dinner bell.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jun 13, 2008)

on an outdoor cat, a bell could be a problem. Cats need to be sneaky for their survival.

We have bells on all of our cats, but they are all strictly indoors. Oscar snuck out the other day (the mastiff has a tendency to open the back door when he's bored). Our yard is so full of weeds right now, there was no way I could have possibly found him, but I was able to follow the sound of his bell, and bring him back in.


----------



## KiruSama (Jun 14, 2008)

I've never had a problem with bells. Only One likes to go outside the other sometimes gets stuck outside accidentally. Either way it helps my find them when I bring them in at night.

Like people said it helps warn birds, and other things. 
Some People get worried it'll give their cat away to a predator, But I'd also be to afraid to let my cats out in the first place if i had problems with predators (coyotes, owls, ect)


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 14, 2008)

It doesn't help birds all that much, there are TONS of stories of cats learning to move without shaking the bell.


----------



## KiruSama (Jun 14, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> It doesn't help birds all that much, there are TONS of stories of cats learning to move without shaking the bell.


Very True,
But my cats all Fat and doesn't know how to do that.


----------



## crpy (Jun 14, 2008)

halfwaynowhere said:


> on an outdoor cat, a bell could be a problem. Cats need to be sneaky for their survival.
> 
> unless its a "barn" cat and not fed it should'nt need to be sneaky eh:?


----------



## OldHag (Jun 14, 2008)

I seriously dont think my cat even KNOWS its on him. He jingles all over loud as can be.. even when hes walking! He hasnt caught any birds in months!! hehehe


----------



## dtknow (Jun 15, 2008)

crpy said:


> halfwaynowhere said:
> 
> 
> > unless its a "barn" cat and not fed it should'nt need to be sneaky eh:?
> ...


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

dtknow said:


> crpy said:
> 
> 
> > Or if their are coyotes in the area.
> ...


----------



## LadySharon (Jun 15, 2008)

years ago I had bells on my cats.  Charlotte did not have a problem with it... and wore it until it fell off at some point.  Orange though... he hid.  At first he ran frantacly around stopping only to groom like crazy - and he ended up under the bathroom sink curled up looking totally miserable   he hated it!  

In fact I found out if I put two tags on him the same thing would happen... any "tinkling" noise.

So I think it just depends on the cat.

.... also if there are known coyotes in the area a cat shouldn't be outside!  and I know this from experience.   (long story)

 -Sharon


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

LadySharon said:


> years ago I had bells on my cats.  Charlotte did not have a problem with it... and wore it until it fell off at some point.  Orange though... he hid.  At first he ran frantacly around stopping only to groom like crazy - and he ended up under the bathroom sink curled up looking totally miserable   he hated it!
> 
> In fact I found out if I put two tags on him the same thing would happen... any "tinkling" noise.
> 
> ...


oh yeah me too


----------



## bugmankeith (Jun 16, 2008)

I've heard of many cats choking on those tiny bells on the collar, me personally would not buy those collars because of that, or I would remove the bell. Breakaway collars are best because they are safe to wear IN or OUT. 

I also find the bell annoying lol, and any dog close by will be keen on the bell too!

Just wondering why you want to know when they are around if you see them? If your worried about them getting out just look behind you before you open the door, my family does that and it works fine, my cats HATE collars and will tear them to shreds so they dont wear any, so we watch out when we go outside that they dont go out. If they do get out they always come in soon after because of our neighbors dog.

Cats can still sneak up on birds easily with those collars too, i've seen it first hand certain cats arent affected as far as hunting. there not reguarded as excellent hunters for nothing, they can be very silent.


----------



## crpy (Jun 17, 2008)

bugmankeith said:


> I've heard of many cats choking on those tiny bells on the collar, me personally would not buy those collars because of that, or I would remove the bell. Breakaway collars are best because they are safe to wear IN or OUT.
> 
> I also find the bell annoying lol, and any dog close by will be keen on the bell too!
> 
> ...


The main reason for the collars on our cats is, if they get out there is a chance someone will call animal services, so they wear tags with our Phone# on it and the vet info, if not its a dead cat with animal services.


----------

